# Chassis number



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am in the process of buying a "pre owned" car (no second hand here). I want to check the bona fides of the car and have the chassis number and registration plate number - how can I check the numbers tally up with the car and that all is generally well?


----------

